# Oversized filter.



## robs.2000 (29 Jul 2017)

I have acquired a brand new Eheim ecco pro 300 but my tank is a 50L Dennerle scapers tank. I've not set it all up yet but I was wondering if I should change the filter to a Ecco pro 130 or something that's more in keeping with the tank capacity or just run the 300 but restrict the flow. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Regards
Rob

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (29 Jul 2017)

According the Ecco pro data sheet, the fow can be regulated with the outflow tap valve.. It is trail and error ofcourse to find out if the flow sufficiently can be regulated..
But the 750l/h capacity is relatively variable, depending on the head pressure and dirt in the filter. Most pumps are rated without any head and no restriction, head restricts flow and filter media will too, even more when it gets dirty. So how much is left of the 750 l/h after all is setup and running is a guess..

I'm running a net. 45 litre tank with a simular setup 2,5 litre canister and a 650 l/h pump and it runs like a charme without reducing flow. In my opinion a filter can't be overzised regarding its canister volume..  More than enough is always beter than having not enough..


----------



## robs.2000 (29 Jul 2017)

Nice thanks i was thinking more of the outflow and the turbulence for future livestock. I imagine it to be like an outboard engine in a bathtub lol

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (29 Jul 2017)

My sheet said 600L/H 

 Just picked up a 50L Dennerle scapers tank second hand myself and it has the scapers flow HOB canister - which I have to admit I am very impressed with so far.


----------



## zozo (29 Jul 2017)

Zeus. said:


> My sheet said 600L/H



https://www.eheim.com/en_GB/products/technology/external-filters/ecco-pro-300


----------



## MrHidley (29 Jul 2017)

I'm inclined to agree with Marcel, I run a 1200lph filter on my 60P (64 litres empty) and i've seen no problems.


----------



## robs.2000 (29 Jul 2017)

MrHidley said:


> I'm inclined to agree with Marcel, I run a 1200lph filter on my 60P (64 litres empty) and i've seen no problems.


Thats certainly reassuring. Thanks

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (29 Jul 2017)

robs.2000 said:


> Nice thanks i was thinking more of the outflow and the turbulence for future livestock. I imagine it to be like an outboard engine in a bathtub lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



Could be in an empty tank without plants and hardscape, but once it is scaped and planted and depending on how that is done it will disperse the flow.. Usualy a 10 times turn over is adviced to be sufficient for a high tech setup.. With a 750 l/h you are quite in the proper range and as said effectivily the filter likely will never reach this and while it slowly clogges get even less. Than the outflow type you will use will have significant effect on the flow, spraybar, duckbill, lilypipe etc. etc.


----------



## robs.2000 (29 Jul 2017)

zozo said:


> Could be in an empty tank without plants and hardscape, but once it is scaped and planted and depending on how that is done it will disperse the flow.. Usualy a 10 times turn over is adviced to be sufficient for a high tech setup.. With a 750 l/h you are quite in the proper range and as said effectivily the filter likely will never reach this and while it slowly clogges get even less. Than the outflow type you will use will have significant effect on the flow, spraybar, duckbill, lilypipe etc. etc.


Ok thanks the tank will be aquascaped with rocks and wood eventually and I'll be using a lilly pipe for the out flow. I'm getting the picture that all will be well in the grand scheme of things so maybe I'll keep it. After all, if I upgrade to a larger tank one day I know I've got the filter capacity for it

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhav (29 Jul 2017)

robs.2000 said:


> Ok thanks the tank will be aquascaped with rocks and wood eventually and I'll be using a lilly pipe for the out flow. I'm getting the picture that all will be well in the grand scheme of things so maybe I'll keep it. After all, if I upgrade to a larger tank one day I know I've got the filter capacity for it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Soon you will join the clubs to complain the flow is not enough with ecco pro 300. Too much is better than too little. we can find ways to reduce the flow but not vice versa...
Dont worry, I ran 2073 on my 60P similar sizing tank. Your plants will love it.

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (29 Jul 2017)

Not so often adviced but any AC 220 volt motor can be sufficiently and safely regulated with a variac.. In the early days these came in huge sizes for high power motors. Nowadays these also come in small sizes electronic voltage regulators. These are usualy used to silently controll AC 220 fan motors for reducing airflow.. But propeller or impeller doesn't make much of a difference any AC 220 motor can be regulated with it. In case if reducing the tube diamter with the outflow valve gives to much noise or strains the motor to much, this could be the next best option. You can make it run on 180 volts instead of 220 and it'll lose some power. 

Note! ordinary phase cut lampdimmer from the hardware store wont work, phase cut makes the motor hum like mad and can get to hot.


----------



## Zeus. (29 Jul 2017)

zozo said:


> https://www.eheim.com/en_GB/products/technology/external-filters/ecco-pro-300



teach me to not use the official site  the page I looked at gave the specs for the Eheim ecco pro 200 for the Eheim ecco pro 300


----------



## jon nash (29 Jul 2017)

I have read somewhere the manufactures test flow with no media ? once the filter has bio slime it all slows down so the bigger the better


----------



## zozo (29 Jul 2017)

jon nash said:


> test flow with no media ?



Not only with no media, with nothing at all..  Eheim doesn't test pumps, the manufacturer they order them from does. And today, testing days are done, testing is old fashion post war 20th century.. Now they have old blueprints and data and computer calculations.. Its adding this and that makes approx. this and there you go. Hence you can buy pumps rated 400 L/h performing beter than pumps rated 800l/h. How is that possible? Only because they do not test it anymore.. Used an existing blueprint but likely different material giving more or less friction then expected and there we have the tolerations in the outcome.  The majority doesn't know, doesn't care, just buys and doesn't argue with the lable.. When is the last time you checked the actual flow speed of any pump you bought?. Probably like me, never..


----------



## jon nash (29 Jul 2017)

zozo said:


> Not only with no media, with nothing at all..  Eheim doesn't test pumps, the manufacturer they order them from does. And today, testing days are done, testing is old fashion post war 20th century.. Now they have old blueprints and data and computer calculations.. Its adding this and that makes approx. this and there you go. Hence you can buy pumps rated 400 L/h performing beter than pumps rated 800l/h. How is that possible? Only because they do not test it anymore.. Used an existing blueprint but likely different material giving more or less friction then expected and there we have the tolerations in the outcome.  The majority doesn't know, doesn't care, just buys and doesn't argue with the lable.. When is the last time you checked the actual flow speed of any pump you bought?. Probably like me, never..


true you take what it  it says on the box


----------



## Progen (28 Aug 2017)

Just to upset things, my canister only has a rated 6x turnover for my 55G and the real world figure is probably just 3 - 4x. Tank's heavily overgrown but everything's fine. Can see the plants from one end of the 48" to the other moving so what I'll say is the 10x rating is invalid and ambiguous. The placement and direction of your ins and outs will contribute more to the health of your tank.

Also, the majority of aquarium fishes do not live in whitewater conditions. They like their water nice and calm or at most, a gentle flow.


----------

